# Target...



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*...AQUIRED!!!*

:mrcool:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

These damn military guys.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Aw, man. I thought this was going to be a thread about a good sale at Target. As in: Target...... has Vinotemp wine fridges on sale for $100!!

It's just another pesky bomb  - looks like it's bulging.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> *...looks like it's bulging*.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

What's in the box, show me what is in the box?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

g_flores said:


> What's in the box, show me what is in the box?


You'll have to wait until it detonates..then it's just aftermath!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

g_flores said:


> What's in the box, show me what is in the box?


Gwenyth Paltrow's head?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

PMM88Jr said:


> Gwenyth Paltrow's head?


But Milton does not look like Kevin Spacey?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

1st you cut a hole in the box
2nd you put your junk in the box..

haha


bomb em good


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice. go getem


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

bombs away...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Watch out with those military boys! They have the material out of first hand!:lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!--Hit The Deck--Over!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Give 'em hell Milton!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Roger that. Give 'em hell Milton!*


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> 1st you cut a hole in the box
> 2nd you put your junk in the box..


*Hilarious!!*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

run for cover! retreat!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

happy hunting


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Contact north...weapons status is RED. Engage!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

*gone into bomb shelter, PM me when the bombings over!*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm--looks more like C-4 plastics--ouch!!!!(or is that cg4  )


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

bombs away:huh_oh:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Rounds out fire for effect .


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nuke'em hard


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Milton could you do me a favor and turn the box around and reshoot the picture....You know, label side out hehe


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

PMM88Jr said:


> Gwenyth Paltrow's head?


The rest of her?:brick:


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the smell of Napalm in the morning.
Go Get EM MILTON!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont hurt anyone that bad


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't mess with the military. Run for cover. Flint


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

mjohnsoniii said:


>


Fire the "Laser"!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now we all know who's Letter-box it hit!!! :lol:


----------

